# Tate coffee



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I had a cup of this in my local coffee shop (it was their guest bean). It's not, of course, roasted in the Tate Gallery but by an independent roaster who has set-up on his own in South London specifically to roast for the Tate.

And it's actually very good.

http://www.tate.org.uk/visit/coffee-by-tate


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

London is definitely the place to be!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The roaster (Benjamin) is very good at what he does and the 3 coffees I have had at the Tate Britain have all been very good, despite some of the extraction techniques.

However, the staff seem keen and all seemed to know the origin of the beans and Benjamin himself.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

p.s The Lowry exhibition that I saw last night at Tate Britain is well worth going to. Get tickets now before it closes. What a treat!


----------

